# Back from a long hibernation



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Just thought I would chime in and say hello. It has been a long time. I have been avoiding the whole halloween scene as it overtakes me and becomes an obsession. But now I realize.....don't fight it. You can't win. 
Looking forward to catching up on everyone's year and see what new props have been born! I know most of you are burning out as the days get closer, but I have a fresh, new day feeling and am ready to get my cutters and styrafoam out and go to town. (of course in preparation for next season), so I have 375 days to go! I think I might be able to whip out a new prop or two by then! See everyone around on the forum (& who knows where else???):lolkin:


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome back Lagruesome.


you thought you could get away???? nobody escapes....NOBODY!!! mwahahahahahaha!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome back, there is no escape (cue cheesy horror movie music)!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome back. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with over the next year.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, stop resisting and let it happen. Welcome back!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome Back !
What, burn out with 14,950 +/- Minutes left till Halloween 08 ... Na


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome back. I am sure you will be possessed by the halloween spirit again. Wahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ha , we put a spell on you to come back and now you will never leave again.
welcome back kiddo


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you back!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

About damn time!! Next time you wanna leave you have to ask for a hall pass.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy Halloween to you in '08 and have a Sinister Season in '09!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome back, glad you realized your priorities.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome back Lagrousome!!!! This place tends to leave an indellible (sp) mark on ya!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

pfffffft-once your here its for life


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Gee Golly Guys.....You sure know how to make a fellow haunter feel all warm and fuzzy inside! Thank you for the warm welcome!  
I am anxious to get back to work on some things. Been having a great time checking out what you all have been up to!
Happy Halloween!!!:jol:


----------

